# Making good band ties



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi folks! One problem I had when I returned to shooting slingshots was keeping band ties in place. I found most ties inadequate. So, when I started making my own slingshots, I set about to rectify the situation. I cut 12" long strips, about 1/8" wide, from thin butyl inner tube. On smaller slingshots, I wrap it around the fork about 6 times, tuck under the tag end and cut off the excess. An 8" strip would be plenty long for most forks. You need at least a foot of material to do really big forks. They NEVER come loose! You don't even have to think about them! They stay in place until the bands break. Then, you have to pull out the tag end to remove them. That's the way it should be. 

Joe


----------

